# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Best place to exchange USD for Pesos

## 03ozwhip

It's been a long time since I've been to Mexico and I don't remember how I got pesos at all. What's the best practice on getting pesos? We have USD already. TIA.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Calforwx is best in Calgary. But it's rare to need pesos. Tip in USD, and use credit card in stores and restaurants.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Calforwx is best in Calgary. But it's rare to need pesos. Tip in USD, and use credit card in stores and restaurants.



Fair enough. I feel like I probably did that last time but that was almost 20 years ago, didn't really know what the best way to spend was.

----------


## mr2mike

Don't keep pesos. You have enough Canadian ones.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The vendors on the beach even take USD, and you get fucked in your dealings with them either way, so easier to use a currency you understand and can change back.

----------


## pheoxs

Depends if you go shopping or not. If you go into town and buy stuff from vendors you can usually haggle better deal in pesos. Most exchange places charge locals to swap USD as they know the tourists bring them in a lot. If its just for tipping on the resort, meh just use USD.

----------


## Mogg

You typically get the best price for excursions and bigger tickets items if paying in peso. 

Best place to exchange cash varies between bank and califorex.

----------


## My_name_is_Rob

If your trip is still a ways out, or you travel a bit, maybe look at getting a wise visa card. I use it quite a bit in Mexico, as their exchange rates are fairly decent. They work as both a visa, for store transactions, and a debit, for pulling cash from any bank machine.

----------

